# Lights that have ripple effect



## tanker (14 Nov 2008)

I'm planning my next tank, probably 3ft or 4ft. I like lights that have ripple effect on the substrate and plants, unlike normal PL tubes.
I was told that only metal halide lamps are able to give such effect    its expensive and makes the water temperature too high, i'll need a chiller with the weather over here.
is metal halide the only light able to do that?


----------



## Garuf (14 Nov 2008)

Any point source light will give the effect, metal halide are the most commonly used. LED's also give this effect and are becoming much more readily available, If you're serious you can use these as your sole form of lighting or you could use them to supplement your existing lighting. 
There are 2 options, DIY units or secondly there are readily available banks and or strips available ready made, these aren't exactly cheap however.


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Nov 2008)

Check out this site - 

http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/water-proof- ... -1037.html

Might be the sort of thing you are looking for.  They won't be powerful enough to actually light the tank, but may well give the ripple effect you want


----------



## Themuleous (14 Nov 2008)

I get this a bit from my normal T5's

Sam


----------



## Luketendo (14 Nov 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> I get this a bit from my normal T5's
> 
> Sam



Same but not anywhere near as much as other light I imagine.

However yes you'll be looking at Metal Halide or LED's if you want the most ripple.

Metal halides are inexpensive compared to LEDs, produce lots of heat and cost a lot to run.
LEDs are expensive, but produce hardly any heat and cost a lot less than Metal Halies (saves a lot of electricity.)

The TMC LED strips are meant to be better than a 24W PC light each strip.


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Nov 2008)

As I say, if it's simply the ripples you want you could DIY something with some LEDs stashed in your hood/luminaire.  As they'd be a direct light source (if you use powerful enough LEDs) you should get the desired effect


----------



## tanker (18 Nov 2008)

thanks for the suggestions.. hmm, either way it is not going to be cheap. perhaps still need to give LED some time for it to become more affordable.  metal halide + chiller is going to be expensive, not to mention running costs..
looks like i may have to settle with T5


----------



## fishgeek (18 Nov 2008)

a normal old incandescent desk lamp is a spot source

anything that does not have a diffuser in is fine for the ripple effect
the other issues are , hot bulb and splashing ... can be avoided by a simple plastic shield
light intensity and plant growth.... doesnt have to be only light used


you could easily rig up a clip on desk lamp , i assume open top tank if worried about warm ambient temperatures, with some form of shielding of the bulb


andrew
just throwing idea out there


----------

